# intermittent reboot



## zorb847 (Oct 13, 2017)

I have been using this computer for about 2 years with no problems until about 3 months ago.
For no apparent reason it has started rebooting intermittently - no reason that I can identify.
Sometimes browsing the web, sometimes watching a video, sometimes I leave it on for 5 days with no trouble and reboots in the middle of the night with no one around.
I have tried mcelog but I just read at mcelog.org 


> mcelog does not start on newer AMD systems anymore
> AMD stopped supporting mcelog. If you want to use it please contact AMD. Update: support is being worked on now.


Anyone have any suggestions how I can find out what can be causing this?
This is not a server but it is my main desktop. I haven't lost any important data but I need to find out what is going on before I do.
Thanks
from dmesg:

```
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor            (4721.59-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p12
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 13, 2017)

I suspect of hardware issues.

Memory is the most usual but your processor should get quite hot.

Maybe it is the time to do a deep clean on your computer parts and, most important, change the thermal grease. I mean, it may be overheating. 

Anyway, if you are using powerd (8) (or nothing) would be a good idea to start using sysutils/powerdxx instead, it often works a lot of better for most people. It does for me, I have a FX-8120 btw.

EDIT: you could also check if the power supply is not dying too.

Cheers!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

zorb847 said:


> I have been using this computer for about 2 years with no problems until about 3 months ago.
> For no apparent reason it has started rebooting intermittently - no reason that I can identify.


Heat? Clogged up fans?



> FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p12


Keep in mind that 11.0 will be EoL in a month or so. Make sure you plan to upgrade to 11.1 some time soon.


----------



## zorb847 (Oct 13, 2017)

I have been running it with the side cover off and there is a huge heat sink with fan attached and is VERY cool to the touch. It is as clean as the day that I put it together.

Power supply also very cool.
I also ran memtest for a while without issues.

I was trying to run mcelog to see if I could get an idea of what is going wrong before I start spending $$ on memory chips and have the same problem.
Is there something like mcelog that will run on AMD processor?

I will upgrade soon but with my luck it will reboot during the upgrade and trash everything.
Thanks for replies


----------



## chrbr (Oct 13, 2017)

zorb847 said:


> there is a huge heat sink with fan attached and is VERY cool to the touch.


If the heat sink is cool it can have three reasons.

There is only little power dissipation and therefore no heat to be countermeasured.
The fan does a very good job to get rid of the heat.
The components to cooled have a poor contact to the heatsink. Therefore the temperature of the heat sink is low but the parts remain hot.
To be sure that 3. does not apply there should be a little thermal grease as possible applied. The heat sink should contact the components to be cooled as much as possible. As larger the heat sink as more it is difficult to make sure that the heat sink fits well.


----------

